# different color peacocks, will they interbreed?



## kfenk (Jun 13, 2009)

im thinking of setting up malawi tank and i really like some of the colors the peacocks offer. im thinking possibly 4 of each color. i dont want any hybrids tho. and what else could i keep with them? im thinking 75gal tank
these peacocks are the ones im interested in:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1385
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1377
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1311


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes peacocks of different colors will interbreed. If you want to breed, one species of peacock per tank.


----------



## kfenk (Jun 13, 2009)

even if i didnt want to breed theres no stopping them ay. unless i get all males but wouldnt there be alot of aggression?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

If you have females, one male may try to breed with them all. They will all mix with each other.

If you got "4 of each color", only one male will color up, the rest may be drab, and the top male may beat up the secondary males. Unless you mean 1 male and 3 drab females of each. They would crossbreed, just don't save any babies.

Now if you had only males and no females, the theory is that if you get males that are already colored up, that they will all stay colored and hopefully not fight with each other because there are no females to make the males fight over. 
But males may still fight, it depends. Also some may lose color. It can be done if done wisely, at least for awhile, but it is not as easy as putting gouramis or mollies together. Plus you have to have a source to get all these males.


----------



## kfenk (Jun 13, 2009)

yeah all males would be hard come by. spose i could feed the babies to my other fish, as cruel as that sounds.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Another thing, once you mix female peacocks of different species, you will never be able to tell them apart. There are a few female peacocks that look slightly different then your everyday run of the mill peacock but most female peacocks look the same. Point is it gets very difficult when or if the time comes to get rid of the fish because you can't gaurentee their identity


----------

